# hot dog cart in lake chapala???



## phoenix60 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wondering if it is possible to take a hot dog cart to mexico and sell dogs to expats. Does anyone think it would be worth the effort. I have read that Mexican authorities do not allow epats to work for the most part, but, what about creating a job. Just thinking out loud. Thanks for any response.


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

There are people that sell hot dogs and are used to making very little, you'd have to do it for the love of selling hot dogs and not expect to make any real money to support a lifestyle you've been accustomed to. Hot dogs run about 10 to 12 pesos each so plan on dollar dogs being your competition plus people, who for them, making $20 profit after working all day is great.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The bacon wrapped hot dogs sold in Mexico, from carts on almost any plaza, are pretty good with all the condiments. Competing with them, as a foreigner, might be dangerous to your health.


----------



## phoenix60 (Oct 19, 2009)

*hot dog cart*



Intercasa said:


> There are people that sell hot dogs and are used to making very little, you'd have to do it for the love of selling hot dogs and not expect to make any real money to support a lifestyle you've been accustomed to. Hot dogs run about 10 to 12 pesos each so plan on dollar dogs being your competition plus people, who for them, making $20 profit after working all day is great.



Thanks for responding. I am retired and just thinking of some way to produce additional income without violating the rules. My plans are to move to chapala when my daughter finishes school next year. Thanks again


----------



## phoenix60 (Oct 19, 2009)

*hot dog cart*



RVGRINGO said:


> The bacon wrapped hot dogs sold in Mexico, from carts on almost any plaza, are pretty good with all the condiments. Competing with them, as a foreigner, might be dangerous to your health.


I wouldn't want to rile the natives. Back to the drawing board. Thanks for responding.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your best approach to moving to Mexico is to plan on qualifying for an FM3 and not to plan on working. However, after living here a while and looking over the permitted and practical possibilities, you might just get lucky and find something to do. Just don't include it in your financial plan and you'll be OK. No matter what you might end up doing, it will require permission from Immigration and they are very protective of the Mexican labor force.


----------



## phoenix60 (Oct 19, 2009)

*hot dog cart*



RVGRINGO said:


> Your best approach to moving to Mexico is to plan on qualifying for an FM3 and not to plan on working. However, after living here a while and looking over the permitted and practical possibilities, you might just get lucky and find something to do. Just don't include it in your financial plan and you'll be OK. No matter what you might end up doing, it will require permission from Immigration and they are very protective of the Mexican labor force.



RVGRINGO, you have been very helpful. Thank you for your time. Great Forum!!!!


----------

